# Rechnung für Mehrwertdienste in Höhe von 4600 Euro erhalten.



## eccolor (17 Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich gestehe euer Forum war mir bisher unbekannt . Ich bin begeistert wie informativ hier gearbeitet wird.
Wie oben in der Überschrift beschrieben  hab ich nun nach 14 Jahren das erste Problem mit meinem Anbieter.Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich nun schildern wie alles begann.
Eines Samstagabend bemerkte ich das mein Arbeitshandy nicht mehr funktionierte. Sorgen habe ich mir deshalb keine gemacht. Schließlich funktionierte mein Privathandy das mit der Zweitkarte Multisim zum Arbeitshandy betrieben wird ohne jede Fehlfunktion. Mehrmaliges Ein- und Ausschalten half nichts. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mich per Kundensupport an meinen Anbieter gewand und angefragt , woran dies liegen könnte....Auf die Antwort warte ich heute noch.
Zwei Tage später auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ( mein Arbeitshandy funktionierte immer noch nicht) nun ein Anruf meines Anbieters.Ich freute mich zunächst das sich nun doch noch ein freundlicher Engel bei mir meldet der mir behilflich sein möchte. Aber Fehlanzeige ...der gute Mann machte mich darauf Aufmerksam das bei mir enorme Verbindungskosten auflaufen und verlangte eine hohe Sofortzahlung und drohte mit Anschlussperre. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...nach etlichen Gesprächen mit Hotlinemitarbeitern fragte ich nun sehr geziehlt nach ob das etwas mit meiner nicht mehr funktionierenden Hauptkarte etwas zu tun haben könne....Irgendwann teilte man mir nun endlich mit das man eine Ersatzkarte an jemand völlig fremden Verschickt habe und diese auch irgendwie aktiviert worden sei.Logisch dann wird die alte Hauptkarte abgeschaltet.Wie dies geschehen ist wurde mir nun schon gar nicht mehr mitgeteilt. Ich entgegnete das ich dies auf gar keinen Fall veranlasst habe. Einen möglichen Missbrauch auf meiner Seite kann ich ausschließen. Dieser liegt auch nicht auf der Hand da die Ersatzkarte einschl. PIN un PUK 300 km weit entfernt von mir verschickt wurde. Von der Person hab ich auch noch nie etwas gehört. Also Strafanzeige usw. usw. Per Adressen suche im Net nur irg. ein Haus mit warscheinl. vielen Briefkästen. Der Name war nirgends abrufbar. Ich vermute eine Masche. Zumindest auffällig erscheint mir der Umstand das ich immer meinen Vertrag per Hotline verlängert habe...Nur diesmal habe ich mich in einen Shop begeben und dort eine Vertragsverlängerung vereinbart.Pünktlich 7 Tage später ging der Ärger los.
Mein Anbieter verschickt SIM Karten inkl. Pin und Puk an irgendjemand der nichts mit den hinterlegten Vertragsdaten und dem Vertragspartner zu tun hat. anschl. aktiviert der auch noch irgendwie diese Karte.Meine Ersatzkarte die nun durch mich infolge der allg. Sperre bestellt habe wurde von DHL auch nur in den Briefkasten gefeuert ohne irgeneine Identitätsprüfung.Schon eigenartig. Der Anbieter meinte der Auftrag zur ersten Ersatzkarte kam wohl aus dem Portal...Das Passwort kenne nur ich . In einem Zeitraum von 14,00h bis 20h soll ich Verbindungskosten in Höhe von ca. 4500 Euro verursacht haben. Meine Hauptkarte funktionierte ja eh nicht. Meine Zweitkarte im Privathandy wurde definitiv überhaupt nicht genutzt. Mein Anbieter hat mir nun erstmal eine nette Rechnung geschickt und meinen Anschluss ist für ausgehende Verbindungen gesperrt. Wie gehts den nun weiter? Was meint ihr? Einen Wiederspruch habe ich schon abgesandt...allerdings gab es noch keine Antwort von meinem Anbieter. Ich bin erschrocken wie dort mit Kundendaten umgegangen wird. Ich kann ja nicht einmal meine Daten schützen.Es ist nun einmal so das ich mein Geburtsdaten im Vertag nicht ändern kann...und wenn dann wäre das Betrug. Meine Bankverbindung kann ich auch nicht so ohne weiters ändern da ich Selbständig bin.
Das sind nun mal aber die abgefragten Sicherheitsmerkmale zum Vertrag bei der Hotline.Nun gut ich habe ein Datenschutzkennwort vereinbart. Aber wenn jemand in den Account gelangt ist das ersichtlich. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich da noch tun kann...Bei der Hotline weiß auch keiner weiter und angeblich gibt es da nicht einmal jemanden der das Portal pflegt oder in punkto Sicherheit zu sprechen ist.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2012)

eccolor schrieb:


> ....hab ich nun nach 14 Jahren das erste Problem mit meinem Anbieter.


Besser gesagt, der hat eines mit dir.

Irgendwer hat auf unbekannte Weise deinen Zugangsaccount gekapert und sich eine weitere Zweitkarte schicken lassen. Mit dieser Karte sind andere Kosten verbunden als mit der Hauptkarte. Die SIM-Aktivität wurde dann entweder für ganz normale Onlineaktivität oder für Mehrwertdienste verwendet, ohne dass der Nutzer sich was um die Kosten geschert hat.

Den Support kannste knicken. Die wirst immer nur mit dem _First-Level-Support_ verbunden. Alles was es nun zu verhandeln gibt, sollte schriftlich erfolgen - per Brief! Bei dem hohen Preis wirst du womöglich nicht drum herum kommen, dir einen Anwalt zu nehmen.


----------



## eccolor (17 Dezember 2012)

Meinen Anwalt habe ich schon informiert. Der meinte aber auch erstmal die Antwort auf den Wiederspruch und dann abwarten.
Dann schaut er sich das mal genauer an.
Ist das den üblich das man SIM Karten einschl. PIN und PUK an irgendjemanden verschickt . Die Identität nicht durch den Überbringer nachgeprüft wird.
Das aktivieren geht ja auch per Fax.Allerdings müste man dazu meine Unterschrift fälschen.
Ganz einfach wäre das ja vom Anbieter durch einen Anruf möglich gewesen.
Sei es auf meine Mobilfunknummer ( Zweitkarte funktionierte ja noch ) oder auf der im Vertrag hinterlegten Festnetznummer.
Den Support und die Hotline habe ich eh abgehakt... Die können oder wollen einen eh nicht behilflich sein..Ich glaube ich habe beides schon erlebt.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2012)

Dem Anbieter geht es nur um den Gewinn. Der gestaltet seine Angebote und Leistungen kundenorientiert, was sich natürlich auch die Halunken zunutze machen.

Das mit dem Anwalt machst du gut so. Der lässt dich anscheinend auch nicht gleich ins offene Beratungsmesser laufen. Dein Fall ist interessant, schreibe bitte hier weiter über den Fortgang.


----------



## eccolor (17 Dezember 2012)

Na ja....meinen Anwalt kenne ich schon länger. Kann man dem Mobilfunkanbieter eigentl. etwas auf die Sprünge helfen. Ich denke daran ihm seinerseits die Prüfung von Schadensersatzansprüchen anzukündigen. Ich bin selbst. und nutze mein Handy haupts. geschäftlich. Das ist mir nur zur Zeit erschwert da ich es nicht nutzen kann. Vielleicht gehen bei denen ja dann mal dir Lichter an.
Eigentl. habe ich das ja vorerst nicht vor weil ich auf eine baldige Klärung hoffe.Ich glaube aber für die ist das Alltagsgeschäft. 
Es muß doch bei denen eine Art Verpflichtung zum Schutz der Kundendaten geben.Der jetzige Zustand ist ja nicht hinnehmbar.
Das was mir passiert ist kann jeden treffen. Das der Anbieter versucht seine Leistungen gegen die eigenen Kunden auszuspielen schadet ihm ganz sicher auf die Dauer. Ich habe bisher keinen Namen des Anbieters genannt.Falls es Anbieter gibt die Interesse haben so etwas möglichst ohne eigenen Imageschaden aus der welt zu schaffen Diese dürfen sich gerne bei mir melden.Mit mir kann man reden. Ich bin kein Querulant....Wer weiß....vielleicht ist ja ein Vertreter des richtigen Anbieters dabei.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2012)

eccolor schrieb:


> Ich denke daran ihm seinerseits die Prüfung von Schadensersatzansprüchen anzukündigen.


Schwierig, da sowohl du als auch der Provider Geschädigte sind. Du hattest deinen Account ja auch nicht hinreichend im Griff, sonst wäre das nicht passiert, oder?

Letztlich wird das ausgehen, wie das Hornberger Schießen. Wenn das richtig verwurschtelt wird, dann übernimmt jede Partei einen Teil des Schadens, fraglich nur, zu welchen Lasten. Wenns letztlich für dich besonders gut ausgehen soll, dann musst du nicht nur brüllen sondern auch kämpfen wie ein Löwe oder eben kämpfen lassen.

Zur Erinnerung für die geneigten Mitleser:


eccolor schrieb:


> ...soll ich Verbindungskosten in Höhe von ca. 4500 Euro verursacht haben...


----------



## eccolor (17 Dezember 2012)

Na ja...wie gesagt 14 Jahre  kein Problem.Und dann einmal im Shop dem Mitarbeiter meine Kundendaten genannt und schon geht der Ärger los...ist das wirklich nur ein Zufall. Mein Rechner wie auch Smartphone sind geschützt.Alle Suchläufe ergaben keine Funde. Was kann ein Nutzer noch tun.Meine Passwörter sind nur mir bekannt. In Deutschland gibt es immer noch das Bürgerliche Recht. Muß ich wirklich meine Unschuld beweisen?Durch wie viele Hände gehen solche Daten und wie werden sie geschützt?Man kann als Nutzer nur sorgsam damit umgehen.Das niemand einen 100%igen Schutz besitz sollte wohl jedem klar sein.Das gilt aber auch für den Anbieter.Wer sagt den das die Sicherheitslücke bei mir vorhanden sein muß.Dagegen sprivht ganz klar das ein Missbrauch nur beim Handysupport geschehen sein muss.Interessieren solche Leute keinecmail,ebay,bank,facebook,skype,paypal usw usw accounts?....kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2012)

eccolor schrieb:


> ....einmal im Shop dem Mitarbeiter meine Kundendaten genannt .... Meine Passwörter sind nur mir bekannt.


Letzteres hattest du dem Shopmitarbeiter ja wohl sicher nicht gegeben, oder?

Ich glaube erst mal nicht daran, dass der Missbrauch im Shop seinen Anfang genommen hatte, auch wenn das nahe liegt. Warte erst einmal ab, was man auf deinen Widerspruch hin antwortet. Wenn möglich, dann anonymisiere das Schreiben und lade es hier mal hoch. Dann hast du neben der Auslegung deines Anwalts hier womöglich noch weitere Meinungen, die dich *dann* evtl. weiter bringen. Momentan kann man nur spekulieren und das ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## eccolor (18 Dezember 2012)

Im zuge des Beratungsgespräches mit dem Shopmitarbeiter fragte dieser mein Geburtsdatum und die zum  Vertrag hinterlegte Bankverbindung ab.Zusätzlich muste ich mich mittels Personalausweiß ausweisen.Für mich ein Vorgang der nach ..Treue und Glauben..mit der Verschwiegenheitspflicht des Anbieters mir gegenüber einhergeht.Zum Thema Computersicherheit möchte ich noch anmerken das ich im Rahmen einer Verschwiegenheitsvereinbarung mit einer Staatlichen Stelle gesondert verpflichtet bin mein System zu schützen.Dies kommt durch meine berufliche Tätigkeit. Verschiedene pers. Daten von Politikern liegen auf meinem System.Weiter möchte ich an dieser Stelle verständlicherweise nicht drauf eingehen....Also kurz und knapp...meine Systeme werden geschützt.Ich denke auch mehr als viele andere Nutzer dies tjn.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2012)

eccolor schrieb:


> meine Systeme werden geschützt


Deine schon aber der Account beim Provider, über den dein Verterag administriert wird, ist nicht in deinem vollständigen Einflussbereich. Du hast nur einen begrenzten Zugang dort hin.


----------



## eccolor (20 Dezember 2012)

Na ja....irgendwas läuft da schief


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2012)

eccolor schrieb:


> Na ja....irgendwas läuft da schief


Du meinst lief! Laufen tutet das bei allen Kunden so oder so ähnlich - das sind viele Millionen - nur bei sehr wenigen läuft dabei aber wirklich was schief, schnief!


----------



## eccolor (23 Dezember 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht....der Anbieter entsperrt den Anschluss.....mal schauen wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2012)

Das ist ihm nicht zu verdenken: Anschlussperre, § 45k TKG.


----------



## eccolor (10 Januar 2013)

Der Anbieter hat heute alle Forderungen an mich zurückgezogen.
Was diesen dazu nun aber genau bewegte weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2013)

Ev. die Nachfragen diverser Ermittlungsbehörden?


----------



## eccolor (10 Januar 2013)

Na ja...möglicherweise auch unbequeme und nichtvorteilhafte Erkenntnisse.
Auf den Part wird nicht weiter eingegangen.

Nur die Hoffnung geäußert das ich in Zukunft weiter Vertrauen aufbringen möge und die Leistungen ..das schreiben die wirklich so (ungehemmt) nutzen soll.

Schon etwas unangebracht diese Wortwahl.


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2013)

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden was die polizeilichen Ermittlungen noch bringen!


----------

